# Use of Virtual Machine Images



## nutzer (Dec 9, 2015)

Hello

I noted that virtual machines images are available from https://www.FreeBSD.org/where.html, so wanted to use one of them in VMWare Workstation Player to no avail. None of them has the .vmdk file extension for VMWare.

Could someone please explain to me how any of the images could be used in VMWare or other virtual machine operators and why they have the .xz extension?


----------



## SirDice (Dec 9, 2015)

The .xz extension indicates the files are compressed using xz(1). So you'll need to unpack them before you can use them. And they're all disk images but using different formats.


----------



## nutzer (Dec 11, 2015)

Okay, I had to go to lengths to deploy the .vmdk and the process is described here: https://communities.vmware.com/message/2561870#2561870

In a nutshell, if you use VMWare Workstation Player, which is a free version of VMWare Workstation, you have to complete the initial process of creating a virtual machine with an image and replace its .vmdk file with the .vmdk file given on this site. This way you can save the hassle of configuring your disk.


----------



## krchat (Jan 12, 2016)

Hello everyone, what about user name and password for this system?


----------



## SirDice (Jan 12, 2016)

The Vagrant images use root/vagrant and vagrant/vagrant.


----------



## tobik@ (Jan 12, 2016)

krchat said:


> Hello everyone, what about user name and password for this system?


The user name is root. No password is set.


----------

